# Lever machine and Hausgrind



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I would love to go down the lever route at some point in the future (when funds allow). I currently have a hausgrind and am wondering whether this is a good enough grinder to pair with a quality lever espresso machine? Any thoughts appreciated!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u has first hand experience with this


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What lever machine are you thinking off please . Pavoni ? Caravel ? Strega , londinium ?

I used it with a londinium for 4-6 weeks across a range of beans .

It ( hausgrind ) will produce a reasonable good and consistent fine espresso grind . With any of those machine listed above the hausgrind would be the weak link in the set up for espresso .

It's a great all round grinder( brew to espresso ) , in it's price range and does t better job at espresso than other similar sized burr grinders, but it won't deliver the in the cup taste that grinders with bigger burrs would ( mignion and SJ upwards and beyond )

Easier to grind a medium to dark roasts with , a lot harder effort wise for lighter roasts ...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

fluffles said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would love to go down the lever route at some point in the future (when funds allow). I currently have a hausgrind and am wondering whether this is a good enough grinder to pair with a quality lever espresso machine? Any thoughts appreciated!


As a stopgap, yes. As a permanent pairing - definitely not. You would not be able to achieve the lever's full potential. Would be like running an F1 racing car on 2 star unleaded. Nuff said


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for your thoughts


----------

